# Kleine Touren für Anfänger (Hardtrail) rund um Egelsbach, Langen oder Darmstadt?



## airbone (2. Mai 2009)

Habe gerade erst mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen und mir letztes Jahr ein Hardtrail gesucht und suche jetzt in meiner Region entsprechende Touren. Am liebsten fahr ich irgenswelche Trampelpfade entlang, nichts sonderlich anspruchsvolles, da ich eben Anfänger bin und "nur" ein Hardtrail habe, aber es soll dennoch Spaß machen.

Was kann man da in der Gegend so empfehlen?


----------



## bone peeler (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,


suche auch noch "Unter der Woche"-Trails rund um Rodgau/Rödermark/Dietzenbach zum trainieren... am WE gehts ja meist auf den Feldberg... wenn da jemand was nettes hat... immer her damit.


Gruß
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airbone (5. Mai 2009)

Ich war die Tage jetzt öfter am Langener Waldsee, dort gibt es rund herum überall kleinere Strecken, einfach am Rand die Augen offen halten.
Suche aber natürlich weiterhin, vorallem auch was längeres.
Feldberg ist doch gut weit weg.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Mai 2009)

Schaut doch mal im Eisbärenthread rein. Erdi und Lupo kommen aus eurer Gegend, da geht ab Dietzenbach bzw. Dreieich immer mal was.
Es heißt übrigens Hardtail. Trails werden gefahren aber man sitzt nicht drauf! Außer wenn mer runter fällt.


----------



## dirkbalzer (5. Mai 2009)

Komme auch aus Dietzenbach...
Währe auch für die ein oder andere Runde zu haben.
Bin allerdings auch noch Anfänger


----------



## pkacz (22. Juni 2009)

Hi,

komme aus Darmstadt und kann Dir empfehlen mal um den Flughafen zu fahren ca.35 km oder von Darmstadt auf Burg Frankensten (Klassiker) ca. 55 km hin und zurück. 

Touren hab ich in Google Earth kann Sie Dir mailen...

Peter


----------



## dirkbalzer (22. Juni 2009)

oh ja Frankenstein war ich vor kurzem. An dem Berg habe ich aber kläglich versagt 
Die letzen 100 hm habe ich geschoben


----------



## ZJGuy (22. Juni 2009)

pkacz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> komme aus Darmstadt und kann Dir empfehlen mal um den Flughafen zu fahren ca.35 km oder von Darmstadt auf Burg Frankensten (Klassiker) ca. 55 km hin und zurück.
> 
> ...



Hallo Peter,

hört sich gut an. Kannst du mir, wie angeboten, die Tour mal zumailen (gpx, ovl, etc). Oder hast du die Tour auf GPSies.com eingetragen, dann kann ich mir diese dort auch downloaden.

Danke & Gruss


----------



## bone peeler (22. Juni 2009)

@ Dirk: Wenn´s mal wieder um den Airport geht bin ich mit dabei... gelle?


----------



## dirkbalzer (22. Juni 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> hört sich gut an. Kannst du mir, wie angeboten, die Tour mal zumailen (gpx, ovl, etc). Oder hast du die Tour auf GPSies.com eingetragen, dann kann ich mir diese dort auch downloaden.
> 
> Danke & Gruss



Das hier war meine Frankenstein Tour
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lpaqxrtlqfpbnzty

Und wegen Airport melde ich mich


----------



## bjoernsworld (24. Juni 2009)

N´abend alle zusammen!!

Ich komme aus Rodgau und bin eigentlich oft mit dem Rad unterwegs. In allen möglichen Richtungen und  würde mich freuen Gesellschaft zu bekommen. Fahre immer so Touren von 30-45km. 
Wer Interesse hat!! Einfach melden!!

Gruß

Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (25. Juni 2009)

So... wenn´s morgen nach Feierabend (13:00 Uhr) nicht aus Eimern schüttet will ich mal wieder ein paar km niedermachen... Wenn jemand Lust hat dann einfach mitfahren... natürlich mit Tourvorschlag ;-)

Achso... der Sonntag ist laut Terminplaner auch noch frei.... *g*


Gruß
Karsten


----------



## loti (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
in letzte Zeit bin ich selten hier aktiv, deshalb habe ich diesen Thread erst übersehen.
Aber da wir von Dreieich aus öfter leichte MTB-Touren machen, möchte ich Euch einige Angebote machen.
loti

*MTB am Mittwoch*
Jeden Mittwoch starten wir um 18 Uhr 30 am Lindenplatz in Sprendlingen  zu einer 2-Stunden-Runde. 
Mit dem MTB geht es auf   Feld- und Waldwegen auf verschiedenen 40-km-Runden durch die  Region.
Anschließend findet ein gemütlicher Ausklang in der "Blauen Blume" statt.
Infos: Lothar Klötzing, Tel. 0170-8323621

*Leichte MTB-Tour nach Höchst-Hetschbach *
*Sonntag, 5. Juli*, 10 - 18 Uhr, 85 km, 700 Höhenmeter
Eine leichte Gelände-Tour auf Wegen, die selten mit dem Rad gefahren werden.
Der Hinweg führt an Offenthal und Messel  vorbei nach Münster, Altheim und Groß-Umstadt.
Bis hier gibt es kaum Steigungen. Hinter Groß-Umstadt geht es mit einigen Anstiegen
am Otzberg vorbei nach Wiebelsbach. Jetzt kommt der lange Anstieg über den Höchster Beg.
Wir überqueren die B 45 und fahren hinunter nach Hetschbach.
Im schönen Garten der Gaststätte "Krone" machen wir dann eine lange Pause.
Leider müssen wir direkt nach der Pause den Berg wieder hoch. Doch dann folgt eine schöne Abfahrt.
Über Zipfen, Lengfeld geht es im Gelände nach Semd.
In Dieburg könnten wir noch eine Kaffeepause einlegen, bevor es durch den Koberstädter Wld
zurück nach Dreieich geht.
Abfahrt: 10 Uhr Lindenplatz, Sprendlingen
Infos: Lothar Klötzing, Tel. 06103-64287

*MTB-Tour zum Staufen im Taunus *
*Samstag, 25.  Juli*, 10 -  ca. 19 Uhr, 75 km, 750 Höhenmeter
Für alle, die sich selbst und ihr MTB testen wollen. Kein Rennen, nur Spass!
Bei gutem Wetter nur 2 kurze Tragepassagen.
Kosten: S-Bahn-Fahrt
Abfahrt. 10 Uhr Lindenplatz, Sprendlingen
Infos: Rüdiger Schrimpf, Tel. 0172-6770770


----------



## bone peeler (29. Juni 2009)

Hóla...

das klingt ja mal gut. Da ich diese Woche Spätschicht habe wird das wohl nix aber nächste Woche Mittwoch bin ich dabei... fahrt ihr da bei jedem Wetter oder nur bei Sonnenschein?

Wie ist denn das Level von euch? Stehe noch ziemlich am Anfang aber 40km schaff ich auch ... ;-)


Gruß
Karsten


----------



## loti (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Karsten,
wir fahren jeden Mittwoch, bei jedem Wetter, das ganze Jahr - im Winter halt mit Licht.
Der Schnitt liegt bei ca. 20 km/h, dass bedeutet Tempo 25 km/h in der Ebene sollte man schon schaffen.
Aber wir nehmen Rücksicht! Wir wollen keinen unterwegs verlieren. Und wenn einer halt nicht mehr kann, fahren wir langsamer. Das ist für uns alle Training und kein Rennen. 
Gruß
loti


----------



## bone peeler (29. Juni 2009)

Na det klingt sehr ok. Vielleicht kann man sich von euch ja auch Tips einholen bei kleinen Problemchen... 


Also.... spätestens nächste Woche bin´sch dabei...


----------



## dirkbalzer (30. Juni 2009)

Ich denke nächste Woche schaue ich auch mal vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (8. Juli 2009)

Aloha... hab Jobtechnisch um 20:30 Uhr einen Termin . Daher kann ich leider nicht mitkommen... werd deshalb gleich gegen 17:00 Uhr ´ne Runde drehen.

´ne Frage nebenher: Braucht man bei euren Abendtouren eigentlich wirklich Licht?


----------



## loti (8. Juli 2009)

Normalerweise sind wir zwischen 20 Uhr 30 und 21 Uhr wieder in Dreieich-Sprendlingen, dann braucht man bis Mitte August kein Licht. Aber es kann schon mal knapp werden, wenn es zuviel Pannen gibt (letzte Woche: Mantelriß, Kettenriß) oder der Tourenleiter meint, er müßte die 50 km knacken.
Dann sollte man schon mal Akkulicht dabei haben.
Gruß
loti


----------



## bone peeler (10. Juli 2009)

@ Dirk: Gehst Du morgen biken? Hätte Zeit...


----------

